
Microsoft Says No More Windows Security Updates Unless AVs Set a Registry Key - artsandsci
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/01/09/1357228/microsoft-says-no-more-windows-security-updates-unless-avs-set-a-registry-key?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
======
JdeBP
The original Microsoft KB article was headlined at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16076660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16076660)
.

